# AMD-64 and Nvidia.



## tiko (Jul 16, 2009)

I am very anxious to move my shiny new quad core desktop over to FreeBSD but was dismayed to find that nvidia did not have a 64 bit FreeBSD driver.

Through further research (and some speculation), I learned that nvidia was asking for some sort of kernel support from FreeBSD.  Granted, I do not know the entire situation, I thought I would post and see if anyone could shed some light on how things are progressing with nvidia and getting a functional 64 bit driver.

One other concern that I have is WINE with the 64 bit version of FreeBSD.  I still enjoy a good game session now and again, but would like some clarification as to how the underlying 32 bit functionality of FreeBSD is and how it will affect 32 bit (not necessarily windows) applications.  Does anyone have experience with running 32 bit apps with WINE on an AMD-64 system?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## aragon (Jul 16, 2009)

Wine does not work on AMD64 currently.  If you're a developer, you might be able to fix it.

nVidia are working on 64bit FreeBSD drivers for FreeBSD 8.0.  The support they were asking for has mostly been completed, but nothing is ready for consumption yet.  If you want something immediately, an ATI card is probably your best option, but 3D is only supported on R500 or older cards.  R600 and later cards are 2D only for now (accelerated video at least).

AMD64 FreeBSD can execute 32 bit FreeBSD binaries, and 32 bit linux binaries.  Funnily it can't execute 64 bit linux binaries.


----------



## tiko (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply.  This is hardware that I've already purchased, 9800GT 1GB.  I'll have to wait until the 8.0-RELEASE apparently, but that's fine.  Maybe by that time WINE will come around for 64 bit support.


----------



## macbias (Jul 22, 2009)

```
http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine
```

there is hope, maybe not so soon though


----------



## Bunyan (Jul 22, 2009)

tiko said:
			
		

> was dismayed to find that nvidia did not have a 64 bit FreeBSD driver.


 A good video card and sufficient RAM are enough to play video files of any kind on FreeBSD. I used the integrated openchrome with 64 Mb.  
You cannot play with opengl screensavers. 


			
				tiko said:
			
		

> One other concern that I have is WINE with the 64 bit version of FreeBSD.  I still enjoy a good game session now and again,



Although one can play a good number of games on FreeBSD, it is not for games, man. Awake! To play games through WINE on FreeBSD is a sin.
FreeBSD is for GEEKS not for GAMERS.


----------



## aragon (Jul 22, 2009)

Gaming is as fundamental component of geeking.  Watching movies on the other hand...


----------



## Fneufneu (Aug 27, 2009)

an interesting post from kamikaze about wine on amd64:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=23390&postcount=5


----------



## Fneufneu (Aug 28, 2009)

i try and wine works fine on amd64 FreeBSD-8 BETA2

screenshot: http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3929/wineonamd64.png

methode: set up a full i386 jail inside the amd64 host and install WINE normally from the ports

start wine with:

```
LD_32_LIBRARY_PATH=$D/lib:$D/usr/lib:$D/usr/local/lib:$D/usr/local/lib/wine
```
where $D is your jail path


----------



## ale (Aug 28, 2009)

tiko said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick reply.  This is hardware that I've already purchased, 9800GT 1GB.  I'll have to wait until the 8.0-RELEASE apparently, but that's fine.


I wouldn't be that optimist.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 28, 2009)

Bunyan said:
			
		

> Although one can play a good number of games on FreeBSD, it is not for games, man. Awake! To play games through WINE on FreeBSD is a sin.
> FreeBSD is for GEEKS not for GAMERS.



GTFO with that geek thinking, you can do WHATEVER you want with FreeBSD.

A sin? Please ... you should awake.


----------



## tangram (Aug 28, 2009)

Bunyan said:
			
		

> FreeBSD is for GEEKS not for GAMERS.



Now you've hurted my feelings... (sniff)..(sniff). And here I was thinking that FreeBSD was a free OS and that anyone could do whatever they wanted with it.

The only things that are for gamers are game console and even then you can do some interesting things with them besides gaming.


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 29, 2009)

*Bites?  No, but that is not my dog.*



			
				tangram said:
			
		

> And here I was thinking that FreeBSD was a free OS and that anyone could do whatever they wanted with it.



Tried making pancakes with it.  Bits everywhere.


----------

